# der "Mini"-Giftschrank



## Larry Laffer (16 Februar 2013)

Aus einer etwas längeren Diskussion ist dieser Vorschlag entstanden :
Sämtliche nicht zum Themenzusammenhang des jeweiligen Threads gehörenden Beiträge (vornehmlich aber die, deren ureigenster Sinn es ist, andere User zu provozieren oder anzufeinden) werden von nun an rigoros nach hier hin verschoben.

Zur Erklärung :
Viele Forums-Nutzer beschweren sich mittlerweile über die größtenteils unsachlichen Beiträge von verschiedenen Usern, die anscheinend nur den Sinn haben, sich im Forum auf eine merkwürdig erscheinende Art und Weise zu profilieren.
Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und die letzten 100 Beiträge von 2 besonders "aktiven" Usern überflogen und habe darunter nur sehr wenige mit halbwegs sinnvollen Inhalt gefunden. Eigentlich ist es sogar so, dass die meißten Beiträge im Grunde als Spam oder Selbstdarstellung anzusehen sind ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2013)

Also Ziel ist es etwas mehr Ruhe und ein besseren Umgang miteinander herzustellen.
Da wir überein gekommen sind das wir niemanden ausschließen wollen, aber uns darüber
Ärgern wie viele Threads in persönlichen Streitereien enden und auch Beschwerden über
das Forum oder durch Private Mitteilungen mehr werden, müssen wir uns etwas einfallen
lassen. Also dachten wir und das wir die Forums Software nutzen und somit keine einsame 
Entscheidungen zu treffen, wenn sich jemand gestört fühlt, kann er den betreffenden Beitrag
melden, durch das kleine Warndreieck unter den Beitrag, dadurch wird für die Moderatoren ein
Thread erzeugt, in diesen könnt ihr darlegen was nicht in Ordnung ist, wir werden uns das an-
schauen und gegebenenfalls den 'unsachlichen Beitrag' entfernen. Falls nicht werden wir mit
einer PM erklären warum nicht, auf jeden fall wird die Diskretion gewährleistet.

Das Motto des Forums ist *Wissen ist das einzige Gut was sich vermehrt, wenn man es teilt!*,
im Erfahrungsaustausch darf ruhig mal ein anderer Standpunkt vertreten werden, dieses sollte 
aber immer Sachlich, Freundlich und nicht von oben herab geschehen.


Die Beiträge bis #9 sind keine 'unsachlichen Beiträge', sondern gesammelte Werke von Reaktionen 
und Frust, die mit zu unseren Entschluss beigetragen haben.


----------



## Ralle (16 Februar 2013)

Einverstanden, das ginge so.
Leider bin ich im Moment nur per Handyzugang dabei, das ist etwas langsam und ich habe auch gerade wenig Zeit.
So werden Larry und RN wohl die Hauptakteure bei der Aktion. Meine Unterstützung habt ihr.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2013)

Rupp schrieb:


> Mit Fach hat das kaum mehr zutun. Für diese Formen von Selbstverwirklichungswahn hab ich echt keine Zeit und auch keine Lust selbigen aus den "Fach-Threats" zu filtern. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.



Ich bin in vielen Foren angemeldet, bin jedoch in keinem so aktiv wie hier.
Bisher war  - sagen wir mal - der besondere Reiz dieses Forums die interessante Mischung aus Anfängern und hochgradigen Spezialisten.
In manchen Thread, der mit einer vermeintlich simplen Fragestellung begann, wurden hochgradig interessante Lösungen vorgestellt.
Viele Probleme hat man selber schon gehabt und auch gelöst, bekam aber auch neue, interessante Ansätze gezeigt.
Vor neuen Aufgaben konnte man mal schnell eine Frage in die Expertenrunde werfen und konnte sich aus dem Echo eine Meinung bilden bzw. einen Weg herausbilden.

Tja und dann ging dieses Kasperletheater los. Die Zeit zum Filtern wurde, wie du richtig schreibst, immer mehr und der eigentliche Fachgehalt geringer.

Und dann schreibt _xxxx_ von Stillstand .... Ja Stillstand durch Selbstdarstellung und Zumüllen von Threads.

Gruß
Dieter

Original-Quelle des Beitrages : http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/60488-der-perfekte-Spam-Thread


----------



## M-Ott (16 Februar 2013)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, dass hier mittlerweile viele Threads, die sehr sachlich beginnen, kurz nachdem bestimmte Personen ihren Senf dazugeben, zu Glaubenskriegen ausarten. Besonders negativ fällt hier _xxxx_ auf. Es geht mir so sehr auf den Nerv, dass ich mittlerweile versuche, Threads mit Postings von ihm vollkommen zu ignorieren. Ich habe einfach keine Lust, einen Troll zu füttern und ich weiß, dass ich auch dieses Posting hier bereuen werde. Ich muss sagen, dass die Stimmung hier im Forum in den letzten eineinhalb Jahren absolut in den Keller gegangen ist. Erst _zzzz_, der sofort die Leute angegriffen hat, jetzt _xxxx_ als Forentroll. Es macht mir - leider - immer weniger Spaß, mich hier zu beteiligen.

Original-Quelle des Beitrages : http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/60488-der-perfekte-Spam-Thread


----------



## Toki0604 (17 Februar 2013)

Ich bin im Prinzip eigentlich nicht der übliche Forumstyp. 
Vor einigen Jahren jedoch kam ich bei einigen Dingen fachlich alleine nicht weiter. 
Ich habe zu all meinen Problemen in diesem Forum passende Beiträge gefunden die mir geholfen haben.
Daraufhin habe ich mich entschlossen, diesem Forum als angemeldeter Benutzer beizutreten.
Wäre ich bei der Suche permanent auf Threads gestossen in denen sich die "Profis" gegenseitig behaken
dann hätte ich, im ersten Eindruck jedenfalls, an deren Kompetenz gezweifelt.
Angemeldet hätte ich mich jedenfalls nicht.
Dieses Forum ist das größte seiner Art und kann (konnte) im Grunde grundsätzlich mit Qualität punkten.
Es ist eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem SPS-Magazin begonnen worden...
Kurz darauf haben sich einige User beschwert das der Bereich aus dem Forum nicht ausreichend behandelt
und teilweise schlecht recherchiert wäre...
Sollen die Redakteure mit Threads dieser Art das Forum repräsentieren?
Wenn weiterhin jeder Thread dafür genutzt wird persönliche Differenzen auszutragen 
und persönliche Meinungen zu vertreten, dann schadet das dem öffentlichen Ansehen des Forums.
Dafür eignet sich in der Tat die PN und die Möglichkeit OT einen Thread wie diesen zu öffnen.
Jeder, auch _xxxx_ und _yyyy_, haben das Recht ihre Meinung uneingeschränkt zu vertreten!
Das wie, wann und wo sollte aber ein wenig mehr einem Fachforum angemessen sein.
Jeder, insbesondere die Moderatoren die abwägen müssen wie damit umgegangen wird, würden sich 
freuen wenn eine gewisse Ruhe sich wieder einstellen würde.

Ich bin nur ein einfacher User, dies ist meine einfache Meinung zum Problem.
Fasst diesen Beitrag als einfache Bitte auf.

Danke, Torsten

Original-Quelle des Beitrages : http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.p...te-Spam-Thread


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Februar 2013)

Ich bin sehr glücklich darüber, das in dieser Richtung endlich etwas passiert. Es sind einfach zu viele Threads die durch eigensinniges und oft sinnfreies Gelaber und die Reaktionen darauf zerstört werden. Es darf nicht sein das das Forum für Selbstdarsteller missbraucht wird. Irgendwo wurde der UG als Beispiel für kontroverse Diskussionen bemüht. Dazu muss ich sagen das viele Beiträge von dem Inselbewohner UG im Schwanzvergleich gelandet sind eben weil sie schnell unsachlich wurden und für die meisten User nicht mehr sichtbar sind. So gesehen ist dieser Mini-Giftschrank doch eine Weiterentwicklung.

Ich befürchte jetzt zwar eine Diskussion einzelner nach dem Motto "warum dieser Beitrag und nicht jener" und irgendwer wird auch wieder "ZENSUR" und "DDR-Mentalität" rufen. Na und ? Wem es nicht passt der kann ja ( im Gegensatz nur damaligen DDR) gehen.

Ich hoffe sehr, das wir wieder zu dem Forum werden was wir vor ein paar Jahren mal waren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2013)

Hier im Forum treffen die unterschiedlichsten Menschen 
aufeinander. Viele Leute – viele Meinungen. Durch die 
vielfältigen Meinungen und Blickrichtungen kommt man 
doch immer wieder auf ganz neue Ideen und Lösungen, 
auf die man ganz auf sich gestellt nie gekommen wäre.

Seit geraumer Zeit wird dieses "Biotop" von ein paar
wenigen Selbstsüchtigen permanent gestört. Wer in 
der realen Welt keine Aufmerksamkeit erhält, sucht 
(und findet) sie virtuell.

Ich finde deshalb die Idee, sinnfremde Beiträge weg-
zuparken, sehr gut. Das hilft den "Betroffenen", sie 
können sich mässigen, die Zensur-Rufer finden die 
Beiträge nach wie vor und die breite Allgemeinheit 
hat ihre Ruhe.


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2013)

Nein, TIA hat eine Lösung gefunden, die nur keiner versteht.
Aber wenn man eine 8080,8088 oder 8086, zur Verbesserung eine 80286 einbaut, dann wird alles gut.

Was hat denn ein Compiler mit dem Prozessor zu tun? 


bike

aus http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/60661-TIA-und-Step7-erzeugen-unterschiedliche-


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> also, dann will auch ich noch hier reinspammen...
> 
> heißt das also, dass TIA eine für sich konsistente Lösung gefunden hat, die die für Classic konsistente Lösung ablöst?
> 
> ...



Nein, TIA hat eine Lösung gefunden, die nur keiner versteht.
Aber wenn man eine 8080,8088 oder 8086, zur Verbesserung eine 80286 einbaut, dann wird alles gut.

Was hat denn ein Compiler mit dem Prozessor zu tun? 


bike


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> also, dann will auch ich noch hier reinspammen...
> 
> heißt das also, dass TIA eine für sich konsistente Lösung gefunden hat, die die für Classic konsistente Lösung ablöst?
> 
> ...


Nein, TIA hat eine Lösung gefunden, die nur keiner versteht.
Aber wenn man eine 8080,8088 oder 8086, zur Verbesserung eine 80286 einbaut, dann wird alles gut.

Was hat denn ein Compiler mit dem Prozessor zu tun? 


bike


----------



## JesperMP (19 Februar 2013)

Mein Gott, was passiert hier ? Ist es ein Witz oder ist es wirklich ernst gemeint ?

Larry, was hast du vor ? Willst du ein art Gedankenpolizist sein und Beiträge Zensieren, und wenn sie dich nicht gefällt hier zum Spott plazieren ???
Ich sage nur, wer ohne Sünde ist wirf den erste Stein.(*)
Obwohl den Begründung für diesen Thema vielleicht etwas Sinn hat, ist es ein sehr gefährlichen Spur zu folgen. Wo stoppt es ?
Ich stelle mich lieber neben die "Sünder".

*: Das ist nur generell gemeint, nicht an dir.


----------



## IBFS (19 Februar 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was passiert hier ? Ist es ein Witz oder ist es wirklich ernst gemeint ?
> 
> Larry, was hast du vor ? Willst du ein art Gedankenpolizist sein und Beiträge Zensieren, und wenn sie dich nicht gefällt hier zum Spott plazieren ???
> Ich sage nur, wer ohne Sünde ist wirf den erste Stein.(*)
> ...



Es gibt in JEDEM Forum allgemeine Regel: 

- kein Herabsetzen das anderen 

- In Threads möglichst ohne große Polemik anworten

- ...

Wenn sich aber Zeitgenossen gegenseitig -  fang das Stöckchen - spielen, dann sprengt das jeden Thread.

Leider ist die Uneinsichtigkeit derart gross, dass den Admins keine andere Wahl bleibt  um das 

FACHFORUM  SPS-FORUM  in dieser Art zu erhalten. 

User, die durch Ringkämpfe solcher User abgestoßen fühlen gehen im Stillen ...   fällt dir da nichts auf?  ... kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (19 Februar 2013)

Klar müssen es Regeln über Thon und Sachlichkeit geben.

Aber diesen art von öffentlichen Spott auf ein Anschlagstafel führt nur zur Eskalation.

Ich finde dies wäre besser:
Es sollte genug sein wenn ein Moderator ganz kurz und neutral um Sachlichkeit bittet, gerade wenn ein Übertretung passiert ist.
Wenn das nicht sofort respektiert wird, dann gibt es den Möglichkeit das den Admin der Übeltäter ein Verwarnung gibt.
Wenn ein User zu viele Verwarnungen bekommt, dann gibt es den Möglichkeit ihm zu sperren, entweder für eine gewisse Zeit oder permanent.
Das sollte genug sein.


----------



## IBFS (19 Februar 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich finde dies wäre besser:
> Es sollte genug sein wenn ein Moderator ganz kurz und neutral um Sachlichkeit bittet, gerade wenn ein Übertretung passiert ist.
> Wenn das nicht sofort respektiert wird, dann gibt es den Möglichkeit das den Admin der Übeltäter ein Verwarnung gibt.
> Wenn ein User zu viele Verwarnungen bekommt, dann gibt es den Möglichkeit ihm zu sperren, entweder für eine gewisse Zeit oder permanent.
> Das sollte genug sein.



Toll:
Lies mal den kompletten Thread.  Ist alles schon x- Mal passiert.   Und da ist der Thread nur ein kleiner Teil der Diskussion .....

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (19 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ist alles schon x- Mal passiert.


Auch das sperren ? Verwarnung ohne Konsequenz verliert seine Wirkung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Februar 2013)

@Frank:
Danke für die "Schützenhilfe" ...

@Jesper:
Wenn du die letzten Diskussionen hier im Forum verfolgt hast (da war einmal ein OB1 contra OB100 Thema und einmal ein TIA-Thema - mal wieder - und noch andere) dann weißt du, dass es in diesen Threads mit freundlichen Ermahnen nichts gebracht hatte - es wurde im Gegenteil immer schlimmer. Über das Sperren hatten wir in einer kleinen Runde auch diskutiert - sind aber hier zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass das nur noch schlimmere Trolle hervorbringen würde (über 2. Accounts).
So kamen wir dann auf die Idee mit diesem Thread, dessen tatsächlicher Sinn das Anprangern ist.
Leider gibt es hier im Forum ein paar Benutzer, bei denen das rationale Bewustsein regelmäßig komplett abschaltet ...

Ach ja und nochmal : Es gibt hier keine einsamen Entscheidungen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ... Willst du ein art Gedankenpolizist sein und Beiträge Zensieren, und wenn sie dich nicht gefällt hier zum Spott plazieren ???
> Ich sage nur, wer ohne Sünde ist wirf den erste Stein.(*)
> Obwohl den Begründung für diesen Thema vielleicht etwas Sinn hat, ist es ein sehr gefährlichen Spur zu folgen. Wo stoppt es ?
> ...



Es geht ja _nicht _darum, wer was denkt. 

Es geht um Diskussionsbeiträge, die absolut nichts 
zu eigentlichen Diskussion beitragen – sei es zur 
Selbstdarstellung, zur Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit 
oder einfach um Boshaftigkeiten auszuteilen.

Das Verschieben des Beitrags auf den Parkplatz hier
ist für den Schreiber und die Leser transparent. Jeder
kann sehen, was passiert. Das hat mit Zensur nichts 
zu tun, mit Spott auch nicht, sondern mit Hausrecht.

Das Löschen der Beiträge und Sperren der Benutzer
würde zu einem Hase und Igel-Spiel ausarten, das 
hatten wir ja alles schon.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Februar 2013)

mal ein Lesebeispiel von 2007:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/17271-DANKE-an-Alle-die-mir-bisher-.../page1

das ist Gott sei Dank nicht im SV gelandet, zeigt deutlich, was für verschiedene Standpunkte darüber bestehen können, was provozieren kann.


----------



## IBFS (19 Februar 2013)

Das sieht man mal - alles kommt wieder - Krieg - Unwetter - dumme Zeitungsartikel - schlecht gelaunte Programmierer -  Programmierer in Singfindungskrisen - usw. 

Wenn man das immer alles kommentarlos laufen lassen würde, würde der Irrsinn siegen. 

Allerdings stand der Thread schon von Anfang an im Bereich Stammtisch, aber das macht es auch nicht besser. Aber besser noch als einen echten Fach-Thread zu zerschießen.

EDIT:  mega_ohm  Letzte Aktivität:  23.09.2012 03:57  - also auch einer, der weg ist.


----------



## mariob (19 Februar 2013)

Also,
ich bin schon für eine solche Geschichte, auch in dem Bewußtsein das es mich eventuell auch mal erwischt. Sachlichkeit und Problembezogenheit gewürzt mit einer kleinen Prise Polemik ist schon angenehm zu lesen. 
So, als prominentestes Beispiel mal eine Sache, bitte keine Diskussion darüber lostreten, das können wir in den technischen Threads tun. Aber was zur Zeit auch in Sachen Tia abgeht - normal ist das keinesfalls.Sachlichkeit ist für mich weder Trommeln dagegen noch dafür. Es ist ein Programmiersystem wie viele andere auch, und hat seine Philosophie.
Neulich traf ich eine Dame, die auch an Tia mitarbeitet, ich wußte das nicht. Als sie mir das sagte, war das mehr ein Geständnis, wohl in Erwartung einer Schimpftirade. Sie liest auch hier im Forum im Hintergrund mit, ist aber aus für mich nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht aktiv. Dieses Erlebnis, wie soll ich sagen, die Reaktion auf meine Frage, ich denke nicht das das für jemanden angemessen sein muß, der seiner Arbeit nachgeht. Das muß nicht sein. Wenn jemand schon fast extremistisch auf eine problematische Software schimpft, die aber keinem was tut und auf die andere Art gegenüber einem Kinderf***erbeschützer Toleranz verlangt, dann ist das zumindest für mich schwer nachvollziehbar.
Und da bin auch dafür, das Beiträge sanktioniert werden.

In diesem Sinne und danke an die Moderation
Mario


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Februar 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Also,
> ich bin schon für eine solche Geschichte, auch in dem Bewußtsein das es mich eventuell auch mal erwischt. Sachlichkeit und Problembezogenheit gewürzt mit einer kleinen Prise Polemik ist schon angenehm zu lesen.
> So, als prominentestes Beispiel mal eine Sache, bitte keine Diskussion darüber lostreten, das können wir in den technischen Threads tun. Aber was zur Zeit auch in Sachen Tia abgeht - normal ist das keinesfalls.Sachlichkeit ist für mich weder Trommeln dagegen noch dafür. Es ist ein Programmiersystem wie viele andere auch, und hat seine Philosophie.
> Neulich traf ich eine Dame, die auch an Tia mitarbeitet, ich wußte das nicht. Als sie mir das sagte, war das mehr ein Geständnis, wohl in Erwartung einer Schimpftirade. Sie liest auch hier im Forum im Hintergrund mit, ist aber aus für mich nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht aktiv. Dieses Erlebnis, wie soll ich sagen, die Reaktion auf meine Frage, ich denke nicht das das für jemanden angemessen sein muß, der seiner Arbeit nachgeht. Das muß nicht sein. Wenn jemand schon fast extremistisch auf eine problematische Software schimpft, die aber keinem was tut und auf die andere Art gegenüber einem *Kinderf***erbeschützer* Toleranz verlangt, dann ist das zumindest für mich schwer nachvollziehbar.
> ...


ich fühle mich jetzt in irgendeiner Art und Weise angesprochen.

Wer schimpft auf welche Software und verlangt gleichzeitig ("auf die andere Art") gegenüber anders Denkenden Toleranz?

Da das hier der Pranger-Thread ist, nenn ruhig Ross und Reiter, wenn nötig, können wir auch noch Belege aus dem Großen Giftschrank holen, zu dem sich dieser kleine Giftschrank grad entwickelt.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Februar 2013)

Jetzt hört doch mal auf.

Wird jetzt JEDES Wort 3x gedreht?

Geht in Euch,
Kommt wieder raus,
Durchatmen.

Diese ganze Gewurschtel will doch keiner bis zum Exzess ausdiskutieren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Februar 2013)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch mal auf.
> 
> Wird jetzt JEDES Wort 3x gedreht?
> 
> ...



Ich kenne mindestes EINEN der das will  ..... und genau darum finde ich die Verschiebung von unsinnigen Beiträgen in die Mini-Giftschrank mehr als sinnvoll.


----------



## zotos (19 Februar 2013)

....und es findet sich immer jemand der den Misst wieder hoch ;o)

ich bin echt froh das die neuen Moderatoren nicht damals in der guten alten Zeit schon als solche tätig waren. 
In letzter Zeit tauchen viele Beiträge auf die als von einem  Suuuupermoderator überarbeitet gekennzeichnet sind. Threads werden zensiert und schnell in den Giftschrank verschoben.
Wo ist die Gelassenheit hin? Deeskalation geht anders. Aber anscheinend wollen viele genau das und rufen nach harten Maßnahmen.

Ich verstehe die Problematik nicht. Die Diskussionen sind doch Kinkerlitzchen und Beleidigungen kommen auch kaum vor.


Für mich ist über motivierte Moderation das größere Übel. Fehlt nur noch das es wieder mit den Verwarnungen losgeht wie ich sie von Ralle und der anderen Flachpfeife erhalten habe.


----------



## IBFS (19 Februar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> ... nicht damals in der guten alten Zeit...



jaja, das Gute an der alten Zeit ist, dass der Mensch normalerweise das Positive höher 
bewertet und dadurch das Schlechte eher verblasst. Das ist auch gut so. 

Dieses Vergessen kann aber nicht dafür herhalten die Vergangenheit in der höchsten Tönen zu loben.

Es gab das zwei, drei Experten, die kurzzeitig auch mit 10 Tausend U/min durchgedreht sind und selbst der
Ober-admin war in Folge vor Überarbeitung so dünnhäutig, das man das rohe Fleisch durch seine Haut sehen 
konnte. 

Es ist wie bei Erdbeben, am Anfang steigen die seismischen Aktivitäten unmerklich bis die Lava strömt.
Mir wäre nur lieber mein Bildschirm bliebe gekühlt stehen als geschmolzen und dampfend umzukippen.

Daher muss im Kindergarten der PLCs-Friends die Erzieherin ab und zu zur Ordnung rufen.


----------



## Ralle (19 Februar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch das es wieder mit den Verwarnungen losgeht wie ich sie von Ralle und der anderen Flachpfeife erhalten habe.



Das fasse ich als Aufforderung auf. 

PS. Du weißt vielleicht noch, das war damals ein Scherz. Aber dass dich das selbst nach so vielen Jahren noch juckt, macht mich fast schon wieder etwas stolz!

Der etwas kopfschüttelnde Ralle...


----------



## zotos (19 Februar 2013)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich bin entsetzt:



> Hallo zotos,
> 
> Sie haben im Forum SPS-Forum - Automatisierung & Elektrotechnik eine Verwarnung erhalten
> 
> ...



Jetzt muss ich mein Profil überarbeiten.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Februar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> Für mich ist über motivierte Moderation das größere Übel. Fehlt nur noch das es wieder mit den Verwarnungen losgeht wie ich sie von Ralle und der anderen .......... erhalten habe.


Ich hab jetzt auch schon in der letzten Zeit Verwarnungen bekommen, deren Gründe für mich nicht recht nachvollziehbar waren (z.B. "Verletzung der Signaturregeln", da übte wohl noch einer der Supermoderatoren, die richtige Checkbox zu erwischen).



IBFS schrieb:


> Daher muss im Kindergarten der PLCs-Friends die Erzieherin ab und zu zur Ordnung rufen.


Es ist tatsächlich Kindergarten: es versuchen Fohrenteilnehmer sich hier gegenseitig zu erziehen (bitte Codetags und andere Spielchen) und wenn einer hartnäckig nicht spurt, kommt zuerst der "die dümmsten Fragesteller aller Zeiten"-Thread, nun dieser Minigiftschrank.

Der Gipfel ist, permanent Siemens mit Beschimfungen zu überziehen (der kleine Thomas hat ne krumme Nase = Siemensschrott) und dann auch noch jene anzupöbeln, die sich neben den kleinen Thomas stellen.

Wenn dann ein freier Denker auf die Idee kommt, dass bereits das Säugen eines Kindes an der Mutterbrust Sex sein könnte und es für den sittlichen Menschen unerklärliche Sexualkontakte von Tieren untereinander gibt, wird er, obwohl diese "fragwürdigen" Posts bereits längst Geschichte und gelöscht sind, als "Kinderfickerbeschützer" verunglimpft.


----------



## zotos (19 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> Mir wäre nur lieber mein Bildschirm bliebe gekühlt stehen als geschmolzen und dampfend umzukippen.
> 
> Daher muss im Kindergarten der PLCs-Friends die Erzieherin ab und zu zur Ordnung rufen.



Zu 1. Dann las den Monitor doch einfach aus und geh eine Runde um den Block anstatt hier nach dem Blockwart zu schreien.

Zu 2. Ach komm denkst Du das die beiden möchtegern Super Nannys hier irgend etwas geordnet bekommen? 
Wenn die einen Sperren kommt der morgen mit 3 neuen Accounts wieder und dann geht die Sachlichkeit erst recht verloren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2013)

Andreas ich habe gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut für dich es waren zwei Verwarnungen,
eine von Ralle weil du eine Private Nachricht vom ihn veröffentlichst hast, das war dann 
auch der falsche Button (Ja de Ralle ist noch in de Ausbildung zum Supermoderator, er
wird es aber noch lernen)
Die zweite hast du von mir bekommen, weil du das Privat Leben von Markus hier zur Schau
gestellt hast. 

So etwas ist unter aller Sau und nicht zu diskutieren!.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ......
> Wenn dann ein freier Denker auf die Idee kommt, .......



Freier Denker ???? frei von was ? Verstand ?  Das ganz bestimmt.  Man man man  Andreas. Kümmer dich lieber mehr um die Technik und lass das intellektuelle Gelaber..... das verstehen hier die wenigsten was du von uns willst (mich eingeschlossen)


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 Februar 2013)

Offen gestanden verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Man darf den Sinn von philosophischen Betrachtungen und kleinen Grabenkämpfen gern in Frage stellen. Oft ist das nicht zielführend, wenn es um die Hilfestellung bei einem Problem geht. Wer hier nicht nur 3 mal reingeschaut hat, weiß aber sehr schnell ob es sich lohnt, die Beiträge mancher Zeitgenossen zu lesen. Solange die Sachebene nicht verlassen wird, darf auch gern kontrovers diskutiert werden. Gerade was die TIA-Diskussion angeht, sollte man doch jede Meinung zulassen. Ob man diese nun teilt oder nicht.
Ich persönlich finde es zum Teil belustigend, wenn mal einer über das Ziel hinausschießt und der vielzitierte "SV" droht...

Einige Schreiber stecken einiges an Zeit und Herzblut in dieses Forum. Da darf es auch gern mal etwas informell zugehen. Trotzdem ist und bleibt dieses Forum für mich eine Informationsquelle mit vielen Dingen, die in keinem Buch zu finden sind.

Fazit: Solange keine persönlichen Anfeindungen gemacht werden, halte ich das hier für überbewertet. Was kratzt es die deutsche Eiche, wenn sich eine Sau dran juckt.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> lass das intellektuelle Gelaber..... das verstehen hier die wenigsten was du von uns willst (mich eingeschlossen)


OK, dann werde ich ab jetzt genauso kleinkariert und engstrirnig wie dieses Forum werden. Glaubt ja nicht, dass ich nicht lauter als die Wölfe kann. Dann ärgert mich halt auch jedes Pixel an TIA, dass m.E. die falsche Farbe hat, werde jede Beschimpfung und jeden Kraftausdruck ins Visier nehmen und natürlich auch jedwede Überheblichkeit, die sich in irgendeiner Art und Weise aus Antworten herauslesen lässt.

neee, mal Quatsch bei Seite: wenn jemand mich nicht versteht, darf er gerne nachfragen, was ich gemeint habe. Ich gebe zu, oft Dinge etwas anders zu formulieren, als andere Menschen. Eben nicht geradlinig. Das ist meine Art, eine Diskussion anzustoßen. Insofern bin ich halt ein wenig ein (unbequemer) Künstler. Umgekehrt frage ich gerne nach, wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe oder meine, es vielleicht nicht richtig verstanden zu haben.

liebe Grüße von Andreas


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Andreas ich habe gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut für dich es waren zwei Verwarnungen,
> eine von Ralle weil du eine Private Nachricht vom ihn veröffentlichst hast, das war dann
> auch der falsche Button (Ja de Ralle ist noch in de Ausbildung zum Supermoderator, er
> wird es aber noch lernen)
> ...


wenn Du das "unter aller Sau" weggelassen hättest ...

ich finde es dennoch diskutabel, insbesondere weil Markus zu der "kompromittierenden" Veröffentlichung von der "Kirchengemeinde Ostrach" stehen konnte, also meine "zur Schau Stellung" so schlimm anscheinend nun doch nicht war. Zumindest in Markus´ Augen.

wegen PN: wenn jemand was zu mir unter vier Augen sagt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich es nicht weitererzählen darf. Wenn derjenige nicht zu mir das Vertrauen hat, dass ich es für mich behalte, darf er danach nicht sauer sein, wenn es weitere Kreise zieht. Sonst wirds ja ganz einfach: ich sage Dir: "Du bist ein Arschloch" per PN, aber niemand darf wissen, dass ich soetwas geäußert habe, da es ja unter vier Augen geschah.


----------



## M-Ott (20 Februar 2013)

@Perfektionist
Das hat nichts mit kleinkariert zu tun. Ich will völlig ohne Anfeindungen und oberhalb der Gürtellinie kurz beschreiben, was mich stört:
Es ist so, dass Du seit einiger Zeit eine Art von "Alleingültigkeit" für Deine Meinung an den Tag legst. Wann immer möglich - so scheint es - kritisierst Du die Art, wie andere User programmieren. Meist beschreibst Du dann im gleichen Atemzug, wie Du das gestellte Problem löst. Häufig auf eine sehr außergewöhnlich Weise, das mag Dein Programmierstil sein, und sei Dir gegönnt, aber gleichzeitig stellst Du die anderen so da, als wäre ihre Art und Weise zu programmieren sowieso ein alter Hut und würde sich auf einem Level mit Schützsteuerungen bewegen.
Wenn es um TIA geht, scheinst Du blind für die Mängel des Programms zu sein. Selbst wenn jemand ein eindeutig sehr ungewöhnliches oder sogar problematisches Verhalten von TIA beschreibt, Dinge, die sich gegenüber "Klassik" stark verkompliziert haben, fängst Du in den lautesten Tönen an zu schreien, als hätte Dir jemand höchstpersönlich die schlimmsten Beleidigungen an den Kopf geworfen. Damit lässt Du viele Threads zu Diskussionsthreads über die Vor- uns Nachteile von TIA oder bestimmten Programmierstilen werden, in denen eine Lösung für ein Problem gesucht wurde und vergisst dabei, dass JEDER funktionierende Weg im Prinzip erstmal richtig ist. Eine Lösungsfindung ist aufgrund der angestoßenen Grundsatzdiskussion in den jeweiligen Threads häufig nicht mehr möglich.

Du bist sicher ein guter Programmierer mit seinem eigenen Stil und seinen eigenen Präferenzen, aber Du solltest in Erwägung ziehen, dass andere Stile und Präferenzen auch ihre Berechtigung haben. Es würde hier wieder deutlich ruhiger, wenn Du das akzeptieren könntest und nicht in jedem Thread auf die Vorteile Deiner Art und Weise pochen bestehen würdest.

Danke!


----------



## Ralle (20 Februar 2013)

@M-Ott
Ich pflichte dir da gerne bei, dieser Eindruck hat sich bei mir auch immer stärker eingestellt. 

Das gilt natürlich auch noch für einige Andere, nicht nur für den Perfekten. 
Ich finde es schade, wenn es Leute gibt (mich eingeschlossen) die sich auch mal Antworten verkneifen, um einer langen Diskussion um Programmierstil u.a. aus dem Wege zu gehen. Man soll natürlich auf Fehler hinweisen und falsche Aussagen korrigieren, aber wie immer macht der Ton die Musik und da müssen wir das Niveau doch mal wieder etwas korrigieren. Solche Phasen gab es immer wieder mal, ich denke es tut dem Forum gut, Fehlentwicklungen auch mal zu besprechen.

PS. Das betrifft m.E. insbesondere auch den Thread vom SPS-Magazin, in dem mit der Ton gegenüber den Machern vom SPS-Magazin teilweise doch unangemessen erschien.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...Ich gebe zu, oft Dinge etwas anders zu formulieren, als andere Menschen. Eben nicht geradlinig. Das ist meine Art, eine Diskussion anzustoßen.
> ...



Ja. Du hast dann zwar die von Dir gewünschte Aufmerksamkeit,
aber immer wieder geht die Diskussion am eigentlichen Thema 
vorbei. 

Und das ist schade, zumal Du Dich häufig wiederholst.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Eben nicht geradlinig. Das ist meine Art, eine Diskussion anzustoßen.



Dagegen ist ja nichts einzuwenden. Du hast ja auch ein breites Wissen im Bereich Automatisierung
Aber dann halt bitte mehr Themen und Fach bezogen. Du weichst halt nur allzu gerne vom eigentlichen Thread-Thema ab.
Einer der Schwerpunkte dieses Forums sollte auch Hilfeleistung für User sein.
Wenn man dann erst "filtern" muß, dann erschwert das einfach das Lesen :smile: 

Der Bedarf an Diskussion ist sicherlich vorhanden, vielleicht sollten neben dem Stammtisch noch ein paar weitere Diskussionsforen aufgemacht werden.
Vielleicht Programmierstile oder Strategien, Simatic <-> Rest der Welt, ...

Da könnten wir uns "austoben" 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Toki0604 (20 Februar 2013)

Dieser Thread ist eigentlich wie eine Atombombe in Zeiten des kalten Krieges.
In der Hoffnung ihn nie benutzen zu müssen ist der tiefere Sinn die Abschreckung.
Wenn dieser Thread das Bewusstsein nur insoweit schärft, das einmal mehr über das Geschriebene 
nachgedacht wird bevor es online ist, dann hat er seinen Zweck vollkommen erfüllt.

@Perfektionist
Den Beitrag den du von Mega_Ohm ausgegraben hast ist absolut spitze! 


Gruß, Torsten


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Februar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> ich bin echt froh das die neuen Moderatoren nicht damals in der guten alten Zeit schon als solche tätig waren. .
> ...



Ja zotos, die guten alten Zeiten.

Da hatten wir im Forum immer jemand, den musste 
man nur kurz kitzeln und dann ist der ab durch die 
Decke und hat eine tolle Show geliefert.

Aber mal unter uns, ganz ehrlich, dieses Potential 
sehe ich hier nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Februar 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Bedarf an Diskussion ist sicherlich vorhanden, vielleicht sollten neben dem Stammtisch noch ein paar weitere Diskussionsforen aufgemacht werden.
> Vielleicht Programmierstile oder Strategien, Simatic <-> Rest der Welt, ...



@Dieter:
Du hast in der Aufzählung definitiv mindestens noch vergessen "Warum programmieren nicht alle so wie ich, denn mein Programmierstil ist ja der einzig wahre ...?" ...;-)
Aber die Idee ist gut - statt immer wieder solche Sachen (ggf. als Umfrage) loszutreten ...


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Dieter:
> Du hast in der Aufzählung definitiv mindestens noch vergessen "Warum programmieren nicht alle so wie ich, denn mein Programmierstil ist ja der einzig wahre ...?" ...;-)



Also Larry bei allem Verständnis und Respekt ... Aber wenn schon, dann ist mein Stil der einzig wahre 
Dann kommt vielleicht waldy, dann kommt lange nichts und dann können wir über die weitere Reihenfolge reden ... nein streiten 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

endlich fühle ich mich mal verstanden. Wolf hat ausgeheult.

@Ralle: ja, der Umgang hier (im Forum) mit dem SPS-Magazin ist mir auch teilweise übel aufgefallen.

Schade eigentlich um die Diskussionen. Ich überlege grad, wäre hübsch, wenn jeder seinen OT als solchen kennzeichnen könnte und derjenige, der hier was sucht, den OT ausklammern könnte und ggf. unsichtbar schalten könnte.

...oder wir starten zu Fachthreads parallel Diskussionsthreads im Stammtisch bei Bedarf.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Dieter:
> Du hast in der Aufzählung definitiv mindestens noch vergessen "Warum programmieren nicht alle so wie ich, denn mein Programmierstil ist ja der einzig wahre ...?" ...;-)
> Aber die Idee ist gut - statt immer wieder solche Sachen (ggf. als Umfrage) loszutreten ...





Blockmove schrieb:


> Also Larry bei allem Verständnis und Respekt ... Aber wenn schon, dann ist mein Stil der einzig wahre
> Dann kommt vielleicht waldy, dann kommt lange nichts und dann können wir über die weitere Reihenfolge reden ... nein streiten


spammt Ihr? Oder ist einfach nur OT?
und ja, das Spiel "keine Vollzitate" spiele ich durchaus auch noch gerne mit...ROFLMAO


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2013)

Grundsätzlich hört meiner ansicht nach OT oder Spam eingeschränkt dazu, ansonsten
sind wir doch nur Nerds. So ein kleiner Spaß oder mal etwas aus den eigenen Erfahrungsschatz
was nicht wirklich zum Thema gehört ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Ich mach das ja auch ganz 
gerne.

Nur was das in der letzten Zeit gelaufen ist, war Eindeutig zu viel. Es ging nur noch darum
den Gegenüber zu Provozieren. Selbst das kann man mal machen, aber bitte nicht in jedem
zweiten Thema oder Wortmeldung. Irgendwann muß auch einmal gut sein.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hört meiner ansicht nach OT oder Spam eingeschränkt dazu, ansonsten
> sind wir doch nur Nerds.



Ist da eigentlich jemand von Euch dabei? http://www.prosieben.de/tv/beauty-and-the-nerd/


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> spammt Ihr? Oder ist einfach nur OT?
> und ja, das Spiel "keine Vollzitate" spiele ich durchaus auch noch gerne mit...ROFLMAO



Das ist OT und natürlich auch Spam ... Also ab damit in den Mini-Giftschrank
Hmm Stop .. Halt .. Da sind wir ja schon.

Also ich denke wir haben wirklich den Bedarf für weitere Diskussionsbereiche.
Vielleicht war ja nur soviel OT und Spam weil es nicht genug dieser Bereich gibt.
In so fern ist vielleicht der Vorschlag von Perfektionist gar nicht so schlecht, mit den "Parallelthreads".
Aber dann bitte auch beim Thema bleiben ... Ncht dass wir einen Parallethread zum Parallethread brauchen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (20 Februar 2013)

*Aus dem Minigiftschrank wird langsam das Haschregal für euch Süchtige!

Kommt, macht den Schrank mal zu und schaut zum Fenster raus - vorher öffnen - frische Luft - ist gut für Geist und Körper -   *


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ... Ncht dass wir einen Parallethread zum Parallethread brauchen


das wird bei userer Suchtform nicht ausbleiben, Das Gift hier übertrifft sämtliche süchtig machenden Mittelchen auf dieser Erde 



IBFS schrieb:


> *Aus dem Minigiftschrank wird langsam das Haschregal für euch Süchtige!
> 
> Kommt, macht den Schrank mal zu und schaut zum Fenster raus - vorher öffnen - frische Luft - ist gut für Geist und Körper -   *


schreist Du? ahhhh neeee, sind Kleinbuchstaben mit drinne. springt mich aber jetzt trotzdem ein wenig an. Muss jetzt eine Nanny den Text wieder kleiner machen? ROFLMAO:

tststs, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die sich an Forenregeln nicht halten können





> es ist darauf zu achten, den Text in einer angemessenen Schriftart zu verfassen


Gibts hier ein Zunge-Rausstreck-Smilie?


----------



## IBFS (20 Februar 2013)

Irgendwann musst du doch mal wissen, wann Schluss ist!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Irgendwann musst du doch mal wissen, wann Schluss ist!



solange er nur den Giftschrank zumüllt ist doch alles ok. dann müssen es die Mods jedenfalls nicht verschieben. Oder möchtest Du einen Giftschrank für den Giftschrank ?   .. und zwischen den Zeile lesen ich beim Perfektionisten ein wenig Einsicht. Wollen wir mal hoffen das das a) stimmt und  b) mein spezieller 2. Freund es auch irgendwann "merkt"


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

jetzt remple ich schon wieder an Frank, obwohl ich doch nur stupsen wollte.

Hatte ich nicht genügend Smilies in meinen Post gesetzt oder die falschen?

Frank, nu komm Du mal bitte auch wieder runter, dieser Giftthread ist inzwischen Spassthread.


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2013)

Es ist wie im richtigen Leben, wenn die Falten größer werden, funktioniert nicht mehr alles. 

Unsere Erfahrung zeigt, dass man in der Theorie für jedes Problem eine Erklärung hat.

Doch ich habe noch niemand gefunden, der eine Überprüfung macht und dann eine Garantie für den Zeitraum x gibt.
Daher verstehe ich nicht, was uns der Hinweis sagen will.
Dass es Kurse und Schulungen zur Installation gibt ist bekannt, doch wo ist der wirtschaftliche Vorteil?

Gebt ihr als Anbieter eine Garantie für nachfolgend entstehende Ausfälle?
Ich meine jetzt nicht nur die Behebung des Problems, sondern auch für die nachfolgende kommerzielle Verluste.


bike


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2013)

Mit dem D i a g n o s e s t e c k e r P - Q T 1 0  wird eine permanente Diagnose gemacht. 
Also ist das keine punktuelle Prüfung mit anschießender Freigabe für x Monate.

So etwas gibt es in anderer Form als Siemens Diagnose Repeater ohne das sich
da auch jemand über den Nutzen Gedanken gemacht hätte. Ich finde es bei großen
Anlagen schon sinnvoll.  

Manchem meiner "Verdahter" ist durchaus ein Workshop zu empfehlen denn die denken
wirklich binär - geht = alles ist ok. Dem ist natürlich nicht so. Wissen schadet nie, und wenn
man in der Garantiezeit 5 mal auf die Baustelle gefahren ist, dann kann es durchaus sein, das
ein bezahlter Kurs sich am Ende rechnet.

Daher wird aber schon seit einiger Zeit jeder Profibus mittels USB/Profibus-Spezialkarte 
und Laptop im realen Betrieb getestet und für jeden Strang ein Protokoll erstellt.

Ich finde schon, das es immer noch sinnvoll ist, das sich Firmen Gedanken über die 
Profibus-Netz-Qualität gedanken machen obgleich zunehmend das Profinet Einzug hält.

-

Im Übrigen sollten im Thread "Werbung-und-Produktneuheiten"     http://www.sps-forum.de/forumdisplay.php/24-Werbung-und-Produktneuheiten
die beworbenen Sachen nur bei Unklarheiten hinterfragt, aber nicht deren Sinnhaftigkeit
in Zweifel gezogen werden. Man entwickelt kein technisches Produkt, nur weil man Abend 
zu viel Prosecco hatte. So gesehen soll hier jeder hineinstellen was er will, wenn es zum 
Forumsinhalt passt. Der Markt wird dann schon entscheiden, ob die Idee gut oder weniger
gut war oder der Preis angemessen.

In dem Sinne, viel Erfolgt mit der Idee.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ....
> Unsere Erfahrung zeigt, dass man in der Theorie für jedes Problem eine Erklärung hat.



Ich kenne Herr Göhringer schon lange und weiß aus 
eigener Erfahrung, dass er für viele Probleme der
in der Praxis eine Erklärung und Lösung hat.

Mit dem Besuch einer seiner Schulungen kannst Du 
das live erleben.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Februar 2013)

Die Aussage das Profibus altert ist 100% korrekt.
Und in 99% aller mir bekannten Fälle bei uns waren es Steckverbindungen und Schirmung.
Die allseits bekannten und beliebten Profibus-Tester bringen bei sporadischen Fehlern wirklich wenig ... wenn man keine Vergleichswerte hat
Bei vielen Anlagen werden jetzt regelmässig Protokolle gemacht um Veränderungen vielleicht rechtzeitig zu erkennen.

Kurse über langfristige "Profibus-Wartung" sind sicher sinnvoll ... Es muß ja nicht jeder die gleichen Erfahrungen selber machen und stundenlang Fehler suchen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich kenne Herr Göhringer schon lange und weiß aus
> eigener Erfahrung, dass er für viele Probleme der
> in der Praxis eine Erklärung und Lösung hat.
> 
> ...



 Das stelle ich keiner Weise in Abrede.
Beispiel:
Wir liefern eine Maschine mit Anbauten(Verkettungen) aus.
Nach der Installation werden Messung des Bussystems gemacht.
Alles i.O. Doch es gibt ab und an Störungen.
Wir haben oft Fachfirmen hingeschickt, da wir das nicht immer lösen können oder wollen. 

Nach den Besuchen waren die Störung manchmal nicht weg.
Dann kam es, dass ich hin durfte und feststellte, dass es ein Profibus Problem war.
Daher der Hinweis wir suchen eine Firma die garantiert, wenn sie fertig sind, dass der Fehler behoben wurde.

Dass ein Bussystem nicht nur Kupfer ist, ist bekannt.


bike


----------



## Wutbürger (24 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wir haben oft Fachfirmen hingeschickt, da wir das nicht immer lösen können oder wollen.
> 
> Nach den Besuchen waren die Störung manchmal nicht weg.
> Dann kam es, dass ich hin durfte und feststellte, dass es ein Profibus Problem war.
> ...


Danke Bike,

 diese Info war unwahrscheinlich wichtig.  

 Spontan fällt mir da nur ein Team ein, dass das Problem garantiert immer löst!

 Der Wutbürger


----------



## Blockmove (5 März 2013)

Ich möchte mal hier an der Stelle unsere Moderatoren loben!
Wenn man sich das Forum nach der Aufregung der letzten Wochen anschaut, dann passt das alles wieder 

Die Diskussionen sind wieder sachlich. Keine Privatkriege mehr aber interessante "Ausseinandersetzungen" auf fachlichem Niveau.

Mir persönlich macht das Forum wieder Spass 

Danke Jungs!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zotos (5 März 2013)

Ich zitiere mich da mal selbst:


zotos schrieb:


> ....und es findet sich immer jemand der den Misst wieder hoch holt ;o)



Der jemand ist meisten ein Vollidiot.


----------



## Perfektionist (6 März 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal hier an der Stelle unsere Moderatoren loben!
> Wenn man sich das Forum nach der Aufregung der letzten Wochen anschaut, dann passt das alles wieder
> 
> Die Diskussionen sind wieder sachlich. Keine Privatkriege mehr aber interessante "Ausseinandersetzungen" auf fachlichem Niveau.
> ...


Hallo Dieter,

auch wenn ich mich nun zu den "Idioten" dazustelle, ich kann es nicht unkommentiert lassen. Den Verdienst, den Du der Moderation zurechnest, ist ja wohl auch der Einsicht der Streithähne geschuldet und auch der Wahrnehmung der Forumsteilnehmer hier.

Dein Beitrag könnte aber auch als Provokation derjenigen gegenüber aufzufassen sein, die in Opposition zu der Neuen Moderation hier stehen. siehe ZoToS...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 März 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> auch wenn ich mich nun zu den "Idioten" dazustelle, ich kann es nicht unkommentiert lassen. Den Verdienst, den Du der Moderation zurechnest, ist ja wohl auch der *Einsicht der Streithähne* geschuldet und auch der Wahrnehmung der Forumsteilnehmer hier.
> 
> Dein Beitrag könnte aber auch als Provokation derjenigen gegenüber aufzufassen sein, die in Opposition zu der Neuen Moderation hier stehen. siehe ZoToS...



Und wie kam diese Einsicht zu Stande ? Die ist doch nicht vom Himmel gefallen.  Habt ihr Eich etwa auf ein Bier getroffen ????


----------



## Blockmove (6 März 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Den Verdienst, den Du der Moderation zurechnest, ist ja wohl auch der Einsicht der Streithähne geschuldet und auch der Wahrnehmung der Forumsteilnehmer hier.



Ohne Wenn und ohne Aber. Du hast Recht.
Die beiden Gockel haben das gut gemacht!

Und übrigends: Deine Signatur passt nicht mehr!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 März 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... Den Verdienst, den Du der Moderation zurechnest, ist ja wohl auch der Einsicht der Streithähne geschuldet und auch der Wahrnehmung der Forumsteilnehmer hier.
> ...



Wenn wir dann dieses Henne-Ei-Problem auch 
gelöst haben, darf sich jeder Verdiente einen 
Orden aussuchen:

http://www.fritz-reu.de/3.html

Feierliche Übergabe auf dem Forumtreffen, als
Laudator hat sich zotos angeboten.

PS: Ich mache nur die Fotos


----------



## Perfektionist (6 März 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und wie kam diese Einsicht zu Stande ? Die ist doch nicht vom Himmel gefallen.  Habt ihr Eich etwa auf ein Bier getroffen ????


siehe hier:





Perfektionist schrieb:


> ja, mein lieber bike, Frust kann aus einer gescheiterten Beziehung herrühren.
> 
> Dazu kann Helmut einiges sagen, wenn er möchte, sogar die betreffenden Threads extra für Dich aus dem Giftschrank holen. Dann können wir gerne zusammen ein virtuelles Bierchen kippen.
> 
> ...


@Gerhard: ja, ich überlege grad, ob ich nicht wegen TIA12 nach Ostrach komme...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 März 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> siehe hierGerhard: ja, ich überlege grad, ob ich nicht wegen TIA12 nach Ostrach komme...



Ich finde, das ist, auch unabhängig von TIA und den Orden, ein guter Vorsatz. :sm24:


----------



## Perfektionist (6 März 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich finde, das ist, auch unabhängig von TIA und den Orden, ein guter Vorsatz. :sm24:


auch wenn ich wegen meiner grün-liberalen, sozialdemokratischen Ansichten automatisch an Mehrheiten (selbst den sozialistischen) anecke?

Gerhard, Du machst mir Mut. Auch wenn ich (und auch ich mir selbst) ein unbequemer Zeitgenosse bin


----------



## bike (7 März 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal hier an der Stelle unsere Moderatoren loben!
> Wenn man sich das Forum nach der Aufregung der letzten Wochen anschaut, dann passt das alles wieder
> 
> Die Diskussionen sind wieder sachlich. Keine Privatkriege mehr aber interessante "Ausseinandersetzungen" auf fachlichem Niveau.
> ...



Das liegt nur an den neuen farben. Jetzt wissen diese Kollegen? dass sie wichtig sind, oder?


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Das liegt nur an den neuen farben. Jetzt wissen diese Kollegen? dass sie wichtig sind, oder?
> bike



Das Leben ist nun mal bunt und nicht schwarz/weiß ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/61501-Benutzergruppen-farbig-kennzeichnen


----------



## bike (24 März 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> und OB's sind keine Operations-Bausteine,



... und ich dachte ein H-System sei für Herzoperationen.

Mensch ist es wirklich nicht mehr möglich zu lesen?



bike


----------



## Blockmove (25 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Mensch ist es wirklich nicht mehr möglich zu lesen?



Tja, nicht umsonst wettern so viele Hirnforscher und Psychologen gegen TV, Internet, Google und Wikipedia.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (25 März 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja, nicht umsonst wettern so viele Hirnforscher und Psychologen gegen TV, Internet, Google und Wikipedia.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Bei manchen Fragen denke ich, dass sich ein Hirnforscher etwas schwer tut.
Ab und an denke ich, dass ein Hirnschlag bei einigen ein Schlag ins Leere wäre.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2013)

mcvlne schrieb:


> Ich, anfängerkenntnisse, 16 jahre alt



Das wurde nicht gelesen?

Ich unterstelle mal das ist ein Schüler der noch nicht in der Berufsausbildung ist.
Er beschäftigt sich ein wenig mit einer alten Steuerung und bekommt hier nur
Fragwürdige Antworten.

Kann ich nur sagen: "Gut gemacht, wieder einen User verscheucht"


----------



## Approx (25 März 2013)

Genau den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch. Bis Beitrag #4 war alles ok, und ab #5 wirds trollig.


----------



## Boxy (25 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte ein H-System sei für Herzoperationen.
> 
> Mensch ist es wirklich nicht mehr möglich zu lesen?
> 
> bike



Anstatt zu trollen, wäre mehr Input an den TE eher Produktiver gewesen ...
 Ihm zu erklären das bei einer S5 CPU 942 manche OB's halt bestimmte Funktionen (wie bei S7 ja auch) haben und nicht so einfach verwendet werden sollen!
 Ebenfalls sind es halt leider Organisationsbausteine (daher ja OB) und keine _Operationsbausteine_ (wie vom TE geschrieben) und drauf hättest Du den TE evtl. hinweisen können damit er dies vermittelt bekommt ...




> So ist das mit allen _Operationsbausteinen _ab 3. woran kann das liegen?



Du hättest ja schreiben können es sein _*O*peranden*b*austeine_.

Mein Fehler, das ich durch einfügen eines "*-*" es einfach verdeutlichen wollte! Bekanntlich sagt ja eine Bild mehr als tausend Worte ...


Aber kommt zurück zum eigentlichen Kern des Themas!


*---------
Es ist besser, ein einziges kleines Licht anzuzünden, als die Dunkelheit zu verfluchen.*Konfuzius


----------



## bike (25 März 2013)

Was ist falsch daran, wenn ich schreibe zuerst einmal das Handbuch zu lesen?
Profilieren? besser nicht ich habe eh schon einen 18 Stunden Tag.

Mensch diese Aussagen: ich bin in der 10 Klasse( kann man da noch nicht lesen?) und jede Kritik wird abgewürgt?
Wenn einer schreibt: ich bin Analphabet, das ist ein Totschlagargument, aber das andere nicht.
Aber vielleicht trifft das zu? 

Seit heute weiß ich, wenn ich zu bequem bin mir Gedanken zu machen, dann kurz provozieren und die anderen stützen sich drauf und erklären auch wieherum das Buch zu halten ist. 


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Was ist falsch daran, wenn ich schreibe zuerst einmal das Handbuch zu lesen?
> Profilieren? besser nicht ich habe eh schon einen 18 Stunden Tag.



Falsch ist das nicht - es ist nur nicht der Sinn dieses Forums. Es gibt halt unterschiedliche Lerntypen. Manche können ihr Wissen prima erlesen - manche lernen sehr viel schneller wenn sie etwas vernünftig erklärt bekommen.
Und ... man muß ja auch nicht unbedingt überall etwas dazu schreiben - vor Allem nicht wenn man sowieso schon keine Zeit hat. Die richtige Antwort war ja zu dem Zeitpunkt schon gegeben ... und dann kann man schon ggf. auf den Gedanken mit dem "Profilieren" kommen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (25 März 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... und dann kann man schon ggf. auf den Gedanken mit dem "Profilieren" kommen ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Ach schau meine Name muss nicht rot sein 


bike


----------



## vollmi (25 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Was ist falsch daran, wenn ich schreibe zuerst einmal das Handbuch zu lesen?



Dann können wir das Forum auch zu machen. Denn in den Handbüchern steht wirklich alles. Platz genug darin ist ja.
Es gibt glaub ich keine Frage die nicht mit Handbuchstudium beantwortet würde.



> Profilieren? besser nicht ich habe eh schon einen 18 Stunden Tag.



Dann lass das Antworten doch sein. Zwingt dich ja keiner und bezahlen tut dich auch keiner dafür.

mfG René


----------



## bike (25 März 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dann können wir das Forum auch zu machen. Denn in den Handbüchern steht wirklich alles. Platz genug darin ist ja.
> Es gibt glaub ich keine Frage die nicht mit Handbuchstudium beantwortet würde.
> 
> 
> ...



Jeder der sich bemüht ein Problem zu lösen und nicht weiterkommt, dem soll geholfen werden, egal wann, wo und wie.
Jedoch ein Minimum an Selbstinitiative, sprich lesen und verstehen der Grundlagen, muss sein. 

@René : sei bitte versichert ich weiß was und wie und warum ich etwas tue oder lasse.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Was ist falsch daran, wenn ich schreibe zuerst einmal das Handbuch zu lesen?
> Profilieren? besser nicht ich habe eh schon einen 18 Stunden Tag......
> 
> .....
> ...




Komisch .... mein Tag hat 24 Stunden.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ach schau meine Name muss nicht rot sein
> 
> 
> bike



Dein Name wird hier auch nie rot werden... eher friert die Hölle zu


----------



## Perfektionist (25 März 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> ... in den Handbüchern steht wirklich alles. Platz genug darin ist ja.
> ...


und genau das frustriert, wenn man erst Handbücher wälzt, nichtmal einen Hauch einer Ahnung hat, was man darin überhaupt finden will, weil man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht in der Lage zu durchschauen ist.

Ein Verweis auf das richtige Handbuch und die richtige Seite darin ist hingegen wirklich hilfreich und regt dann ggf. auch zum Weiterlesen an.

Offenbar geht der TE recht intuitiv an seine selbstgestellte Aufgabe heran, kommt wohl auch recht schnell vorwärts ohne lange herumstudieren zu müssen und hatte anscheinend nur das Problem, das er etwas für etwas hielt, das den Zweck, den er dem zumaß, nicht erfüllte.


----------



## Boxy (25 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Was ist falsch daran, wenn ich schreibe zuerst einmal das Handbuch zu lesen?



Falsch ist doch daran wirklich nichts 
Aber ob er das Handbuch für die 115U CPU 942 hat und ob da dies alles drinne steht ist leider das andere Problem!
Da steht soweit ich gesehen habe nix mit dem OB3 drinne ...
Immerhin wurden diese Hanbücher vor mehr als 20 Jahre geschrieben! 

Auch war der Hinweis mit "Mensch ist es wirklich nicht mehr möglich zu lesen?" eindeutig, zweideutig 


Aber jetzt bekommt euch ein, draußen ist kalt genug da muss es hier im Forum nicht auch noch gefrieren :sm24:


----------



## bike (25 März 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dein Name wird hier auch nie rot werden... eher friert die Hölle zu



Schön, dass du aus einer Antwort zwei Einträge machst, damit steigt dein Stern(oder war es die Anzahl deiner Beiträge)?
Es ging nicht um die Summe der Stunden die ein Tag hat sondern darum, dass ich 18 Stunden zu tun habe.
Du hast scheinbar mehr Freizeit und nichts zu tun. 
Komm nach Bayern, dann suchen wir für dich eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung, dann musst du nicht solchen Mist schreiben. 
Aber da bist du nicht der Stern und aber auch nicht die Schuppe. 

Komm runter und nimm das Leben leicht.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Schön, dass du aus einer Antwort zwei Einträge machst, damit steigt dein Stern(oder war es die Anzahl deiner Beiträge)?
> Es ging nicht um die Summe der Stunden die ein Tag hat sondern darum, dass ich 18 Stunden zu tun habe.
> Du hast scheinbar mehr Freizeit und nichts zu tun.
> Komm nach Bayern, dann suchen wir für dich eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung, dann musst du nicht solchen Mist schreiben.
> ...




Ich habe wirklich viel Freizeit im Augenblick und schreibe trotzdem weniger Beiträge als du mit deinem 18h-Tag. Liegt vielleicht daran das ich mir Schau-ins-Handbuch und andere Runtermach-Beiträge bei Newbies erspare.  Morgen bin ich übrigens in Bayern. Aber ich verpeste da nur die Luft auf der A7/A3 bevor ich das Land wieder verlasse. Du musst Dir also nicht die Mühe machen mir eine Beschäftigung zu suchen. Ich bezweifel eh das du das kannst bzw. die Mittel dazu hast. Aber vielleicht vertue ich mich da auch. 

Und bitte überleg dir mal in den verbleibenden 6 Stunden deines Tages was Neues für Stern und Schnuppe. Das hab ich in letzter Zeit zu oft gelesen und es ist LANGWEILIG !!!!


----------

